# Fishing vessel Margaret Anne in distress



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
Just came in:The vessel Margaret Anne from Ardglass.
Richard Newell of Belfast Coastguard said: "We are pleased that the five men have been successfully rescued. 

http://www.mcga.gov.uk/c4mca/mcga-press-releases?id=694E67F3D8198431


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Clap Clap.
Always good to hear of a succesfull rescue.


----------

